# The not so MINI giveaway - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/2/16)

*Wanna Win!!!*



Head on over to our facebook page to enter.

https://www.facebook.com/sirvape/​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

Cool!!!


----------



## MoeB786 (3/2/16)

@Sir Vape vape Do we do this on facebook or where?


----------



## Silver (3/2/16)

Sir Vape said:


> *Wanna Win!!!*
> View attachment 44784
> 
> 
> ...



I liked your post above

I shared your post here

And I am going to tag two friends
@Alex
@Rob Fisher 

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Phillip868 (3/2/16)

Done, awesome setup, I would be honoured to take it off your hands if you cannot decide on a winner. Or if the winner does not want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (3/2/16)

done !


----------



## WernerK (3/2/16)

Entered! Best of luck everyone


----------



## MikeVape (3/2/16)

Done...... Let's see if my luck pans out..... Yay


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

@Vetsak 
@Cespian 

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (3/2/16)

Liked and shared and tagged @Lim and @Fogie awesome prize to piff mother dear the twisper lol


----------



## Cespian (3/2/16)

Liked on facebook...
Tagged 5 people on facebook... 
Tagging a few people here too... @wiesbang, @MorneW, @Dubz, @n0ugh7_zw 

If I could like twice on facebook I would haha... Realised today how much I need this for those lengthy 3 hour Board Reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MorneW (3/2/16)

Done. @Cespian lol, @Larry that will work in the office , @Nimatek Ok so now tagged ppl everywhere.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

